# periorbital cellulitis icd 9 code



## Networker3412

What is the code for this? Is it 373.13 or 682.0 or is it the orbital cellulitis code-376.01 i was reading an article though that said orbital cellulitis which is behind the septum and not periorbital.


----------



## preserene

Orbital and Periorbital cellulitis:

By definition: Periorbital cellulitis is an inflammation and infection of the eyelid and the skin surrounding the eye.Orbital cellulitis affects the eye socket (orbit) as well as the skin closest to it.

They both are names as ocular Cellulitis.

Periorbital cellulitis, which accounts for 85-90% of all ocular cellulitis, usually occurs in children under the age of five. Responsible for the remaining 10-15% of these infections, orbital cellulitis is most common in children over the age of five
.
[Whatever the be definition , the periorbital or orbital celulitis, both are serious conditions for the fact they quickly spread to cause damage to the eye and other parts of the body. Periorbital is just a step away from orbital cellulitis and any moment can become orbital if not treated immediately, and without treatment cause the same types of injury to the eye /vision, cavernous vein thrombosis and even death.
They begin with swelling or inflammation of one eye. Infection spreads rapidly and can cause serious problems that affect the eye or the whole body.]

DIAGNOSIS CODING:
For coding purpose they are separated as Orbital cellulitis 376.01, and Periorbital located as” cellulitis Eyelids 373.13. We have to assign the code as it is. 

Orbital and periorbital cellulitis are usually caused by infection of the sinuses near the nose. Insect bites or injuries that break the skin cause about one-third of these cellulitis infections. Orbital and periorbital cellulitis may also occur in people with a history of dental infections.


----------



## Nandhakumar007

Hi preserence 

It really informative for us


----------

